# Wafers or Crackers from the old west.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This one comes from the Twelfth Spanish California Mission, founded sometime in 1791.
1 cup flour, 3/4 teasp baking powder, 1 teasp ground ginger, 1/4 cup butter(lard),1/4 cup brown sugar,1/4 cup molasses. Sift the flour, baking powder, ginger. Heat together the fat, sugar and molasses until the fat have melted. Combine the two mixtures together to form a stiff paste and divide into 3 pieces .Roll each piece in a well floured surface very thing and baked in a cookie sheet at 300* until firm and golden, about 12 minutes. Makes about 2 dozen.
Enjoy.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sounds kind of like a ginger snap cracker! I'm going to have to try this one. Thanks RTG...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Unleavened crackers*

My grandmother had something like this to roll dough






I used my dough machine to make thing dough for many things also. This recipe calls for a 1/8 inch thing dough

4 cups flour
2 tbsp sugar
1 teasp salt
1 tbsp lard
Water
Mix all ingredients and cut in lard, add water to make a stiff dough(1/2 to 3/4 cup should do it),roll in a well flour surface or rollers to 1/8 inch thick and baked in a 250* oven till very dried. They should keep dried and brittle in a air tight container. My ancestors made this crackers all the time and since we didn't have an oven they place the dough near the wood burning stove to dry or in metal sheets over an open low fire. They didn't made individual crackers it was a long sheet of dough then it was cut into pieces but for us kids it was heaven with lots of fresh fruit jams and fresh cheese .


----------

